# My winter fixed Dunelt is ready



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

Just finished converting this Dunelt returns to a fixed gear ready for my 2019 winter road bike fleet .


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Aug 2019)

Ver noice!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

First 32 mile ride completed and looking forward to getting load's more winter miles in .

Quick question about descending on a fixed gear what's the best way ?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Sep 2019)

Not, I repeat not, by taking your feet off the pedals. 

Spin as fast as you can, and apply some gentle brakes if your legs are running away from you.


----------



## southcoast (8 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First 32 mile ride completed and looking forward to getting load's more winter miles in .
> 
> Quick question about descending on a fixed gear what's the best way ?



Fit a freewheel and enjoy the free ride down. That’s what I did with my fixie , a chance to relax and enjoy the scenery! Lol


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

T4tomo said:


> Not, I repeat not, by taking your feet off the pedals.
> 
> Spin as fast as you can, and apply some gentle brakes if your legs are running away from you.



I will admit that I did take my feet of the pedals at one point but then had to wait till almost stopping before re engaging them .



southcoast said:


> Fit a freewheel and enjoy the free ride down. That’s what I did with my fixie , a chance to relax and enjoy the scenery! Lol



No I am detirmined to going fixed for my winter rides


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Sep 2019)

You have to apply a bit of power above about 130rpm, just to keep up with the pedals. Use your ankles as well as your knees, and remember to breathe.


----------



## southcoast (8 Sep 2019)

No I am detirmined to going fixed for my winter rides[/QUOTE]

Yes why not give it a try, you might enjoy it. 
The bike I recently converted was always fixed since it was made in 1970. Short wheelbase no mudguard eyes. So I assume it was a time trial bike.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> No I am detirmined to going fixed for my winter rides



Yes why not give it a try, you might enjoy it. 
The bike I recently converted was always fixed since it was made in 1970. Short wheelbase no mudguard eyes. So I assume it was a time trial bike.[/QUOTE]

I am considering converting this one next F R Russell as another member of the winter fleet


----------



## southcoast (8 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes why not give it a try, you might enjoy it.
> The bike I recently converted was always fixed since it was made in 1970. Short wheelbase no mudguard eyes. So I assume it was a time trial bike.



I am considering converting this one next F R Russell as another member of the winter fleet[/QUOTE]

Always liked the F R, I own a Dave Russell although that’s to good for winter duties.


----------



## ren531 (17 Sep 2019)

What chain ring /sprocket are you running Mr Biggs, looks quite a big gear, i am going to do up my hill special fixed this winter never ridden one going to give it a try though


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

Biggs has gone fixed? He'll be moving into a cave next.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

southcoast said:


> No I am detirmined to going fixed for my winter rides



Yes why not give it a try, you might enjoy it. 
The bike I recently converted was always fixed since it was made in 1970. Short wheelbase no mudguard eyes. So I assume it was a time trial bike.[/QUOTE]

I've been riding fixed for winter for years, I also rode fixed for commuting before I retired, currently riding a Genesis Flyer. I put the geared bike away at the end of October, the weekend the clocks change, and ride fixed till the end of March, again the weekend the clocks change.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2019)

ren531 said:


> What chain ring /sprocket are you running Mr Biggs, looks quite a big gear, i am going to do up my hill special fixed this winter never ridden one going to give it a try though



Running 48 x 18



Drago said:


> Biggs has gone fixed? He'll be moving into a cave next.



At least the storage area would be bigger than my garage


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Biggs has gone fixed? He'll be moving into a cave next.


He’s grown a beard and got a top knot!


----------



## fossala (19 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First 32 mile ride completed and looking forward to getting load's more winter miles in .
> 
> Quick question about descending on a fixed gear what's the best way ?


The best tip for descending is to relax. Being tense makes movements less fluid.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

fossala said:


> The best tip for descending is to relax. Being tense makes movements less fluid.



Tried this on today's fixed ride and it works .
Felt a lot more relaxed and at ease on descents .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> He’s grown a beard and got a top knot!



Not got enough to do a top knot .

Another 35 miles this morning


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

Just to show how hip me and the Dunelt are we stopped at Bozeat skate park this morning.


----------



## 12boy (9 Oct 2019)

It's not a sin to fit a front brake. When I rode fixed that brake saved me on more than one occasion. Knowing it was there enabled me to relax when riding downhill or in situations where unexpected quick stops are likely.


----------



## 12boy (10 Oct 2019)

After riding fixed for a while on 700 c 28 mm tires I hankered for wider. My surly steamroller claims 38 mm possible but not with a rear brake, I found. The fork is fine. In terms of winter riding, Schwalbe 35 mm studded tires really make a difference on icy roads and can cut through some snow too. They do raise the effort level a bit so a lower gear may be needed. I've found fixed gear bikes a bit better on slick surfaces they seem more sensitive to sensing traction loss. The front brake sure is nice on an icy road, though.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Oct 2019)

I've never fallen off on slippy roads when on fixed. I think it just demands more concentration,so you're more careful to begin with. Also, you can slow down gently through the pedals with very little risk of skidding.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

Another 49+ miles this morning on this machine really enjoying the simplicity of fixed wheel riding .


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Oct 2019)

I'll do 35 miles on the yellow Harry Quinn fixie tomorrow morning. I much prefer it unless the terrain is extreme. Long flattish rides like the Dunwich Dynamo are great on fixed. I'd never do it on gears again.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I'll do 35 miles on the yellow Harry Quinn fixie tomorrow morning. I much prefer it unless the terrain is extreme. Long flattish rides like the Dunwich Dynamo are great on fixed. I'd never do it on gears again.



I am finding It's all about getting the right tempo going and tailoring your routes to suit


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Quick question about descending on a fixed gear what's the best way ?


Walk down.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2019)

My rotation scheme has bought this one back to the top of the pile again for a couple of weeks


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Dec 2019)

Never saw the point of fixed gearing outside a track environment. A freewheel is far superior and matches the simple drive line.


----------



## fossala (9 Dec 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Never saw the point of fixed gearing outside a track environment. A freewheel is far superior and matches the simple drive line.


I think many would be to differ.


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2019)

I am currently single speed, largely because the hills here require 140+rpm descents on a fixie. There are still a couple of things I prefer on a fixie, although this is just my opinion.
When riding on ice and snow the fixie keeps me more aware of traction or lack thereof . It also allows me to shed speed when my rims are wet or icy and the brakes don't work well.
I am very familiar with the bike routes in my little town and unfortunately fall into a Zen autopilot state in which I am not vigilant. As we know, vigilance is not only the cost of freedom but also is a requisite for avoiding accidents. Riding fixed requires me to pay attention and so is safer, since inattention by me or car drivers have caused all my accidents.
It's fun to have that direct drive connection with the bike. I like chicken but a big bloody steak is tasty too.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2019)

Been enjoying the single speed simplicity on this one for last few weeks , done a couple of 50 mile rides . 

Might swap over to the R.E.W Reynolds in the new year


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2021)

This is back out again pounding the roads as my part of my 2021 winter bike team


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Jan 2021)

So how many machines does your winter bike team consist of?


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So how many machines does your winter bike team consist of?



Just the one.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Just the one.



Mr Biggs doesn't do bikes in just ones. Not that I can talk when it comes to my hacks.....


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> So how many machines does your winter bike team consist of?



That's a good question , this one will get most of the use , then there is a fixed Sid Mottram https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sid-mottram.253922/ , Pollard single speed https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-pollard-has-arrived.132366/ , Marin Mtb and then a couple of others ..... So not too  many


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Mr Biggs doesn't do bikes in just ones. Not that I can talk when it comes to my hacks.....



I have three, the winter bike, the genesis pictured up thread, an Eastway, my summer geared bike, and a spare, a Verenti Kilmeston


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Mr Biggs doesn't do bikes in just ones. Not that I can talk when it comes to my hacks.....



Mine are hacks and genuine used bikes not pampered pristine ones . 

They all wear patina with pride . 



dave r said:


> I have three, the winter bike, the genesis pictured up thread, an Eastway, my summer geared bike, and a spare, a Verenti Kilmeston



Once I can I want to sell a few and get down to a manageable number but who knows when that will be.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Mine are hacks and genuine used bikes not pampered pristine ones .
> 
> They all wear patina with pride .
> 
> ...



None of mine are pristine, they are looked after and kept clean, but all bear the scars of hard use.


----------



## Ian H (31 Jan 2021)

I must admit to being off the fixed for a few months. I need to build a new front wheel for it, but might use a spare just to get out on it for a spin.


----------



## 12boy (31 Jan 2021)

I've lived here since '92 and until I retired a few years back commuted to work almost every day. Consequently I've ridden the bike ways thousands of times. Since I can't change them, I rotate through a bunch of bikes depending on the weather. Right now I have a Brompton, a minivelo, and my 93 Bianchi mtn bike for dry days and my Surly Steamroller and my Cannondale mtn bike, both with studs for ice and snow.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

Right just dragged this off the garage wall ready for some wet / winter use


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

A total of 11 miles has been completed so far this week , will be out doing a longer ride over the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

A further 23 miles this morning reminded me how great riding a 27" wheeled fixed bike is


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A further 23 miles this morning reminded me how great riding a 27" wheeled fixed bike is


Misread your post at first . 27 inch gear that’s going to be Very Spinny .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Misread your post at first . 27 inch gear that’s going to be Very Spinny .



Indeed it would.
Running 48 x 17 on 1"1/4 tyres so around the 78 mark .
Which is just right for local terrain. 

Another 23 miles this morning


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Indeed it would.
> Running 48 x 17 on 1"1/4 tyres so around the 78 mark .
> Which is just right for local terrain.
> 
> Another 23 miles this morning


78 inch gear  . My choice too ………………………down hill with the wind behind me


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Been thinking about changing this to freewheel singlespeed over fixed but not done it yet
43 more miles this morning on it


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Another 38 this morning


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

The miles are adding up on this one now the wet and mucky season is upon us


----------

